# recherche carton emac pour déménagement



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis un peu dans la panade. J'avais un carton de emac mais mon chien (j'avais un chien) ayant fait ses besoins dessus, j'ai été contraint de le jeter avec le chien (non c'est pas vrai j'ai pas mis le chien a la poubelle)(enfin y a plus de chien quand même). 

Là je dois déménager de paris a rennes (bretagne here I come) et du coup je me demande comment va voyager mon petit emac. 

Alors je me suis rappelé tout ce temps où on garde son carton qui ne sert a rien et je me suis dit que peut être quelqu'un aurait un carton a me prêter. 

J'en ai besoin juste le 1er décembre. Je le renvoie par la poste, avec une bouteille de cidre.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

Cool ça le cidre !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

oui c'est pour inciter un peu à la solidarité macienne


----------



## Apca (21 Novembre 2005)

Mhmhmhmh  

Je sais pas si c'est bon pour l'emac, mais n'y à t-il pas moyen de l'emballer dans une couverture et de le caller quelque part ou quoi ?


----------



## flotow (21 Novembre 2005)

Il faut le donner, quite a en racheter un apres, on t'en voudra pas si tu ne file pas le cidre


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

ahahaha, ok. Personne n'aime le cidre. 

Bon ben tant pis. 

Je garde le cidre. 
Et l'emac aussi !


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2005)

Pour le cidre, c'est oui,  miam (oupps, glouglou le cidre )
Autrement, pour le carton, mais sur eBay (a acheter, mais combien? )


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

il ne cherche pas à acheter un carton ! il cherche une "location"


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2005)

ou alors, mettre sur eBay un avis de recherche au cas ou quelqu'un qui souhaiterai s'en debarasser passerai, et le contacterai, autrement, ca arrive dans les petites annonces, 'donne carton machin', c'est pas souvent, mais j'ai deja vu des carton d'iMac et de PwB/iBook, alors pourquoi pas eMac?


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2005)

Bon y a pas un mec qui va lui prêter un carton bordel ?   
Tain du cidre les gars quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

je le boirais tout seul mon cidre. avec mon emac sur les genoux dans le camion de déménagement. 

je vais quand même regarder sur ebay a tout hasard.


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2005)

Moi, je dis, il faut poster ça autre par que dans le forum lié au matériel.
Dans le forum d'expression, pourquoi pas.... vous en pensez quoi chers zamis ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

ah si quelqu'un veut déplacer le thread, y a pas de pb.


----------



## Apca (22 Novembre 2005)

glorb a dit:
			
		

> ah si quelqu'un veut déplacer le thread.




C'est préférable oui, car on ne veut pas de multipostage !


----------



## DanielP004 (23 Novembre 2005)

J'ai mon carton original et je te le prête avec plaisir. 
Ça serait probablement  plus pratique d'assoir l'emac dans la voiture.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

c'est vrai que les cartons de mac prennent une place folle... je crois que je vais le mettre dans une couverture en espérant que ça suffise. Le imac était bien pour ça, on pouvait lui mettre une ceinture de sécurité. 

danielp004 > t'es au Québec ?


----------



## DanielP004 (23 Novembre 2005)

glorb a dit:
			
		

> danielp004 > t'es au Québec ?



En effet et je suis le seul qui t'ai offert un carton d'eMac!
Quel monde égoïste!

Attention au déménagement. Le gros oeuf est lourd, très lisse et ne possède pas de poignées de transport.


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2005)

Daniel, tu as recu ta bouteille de cidre?  
En tout cas, c'est bon le cidre


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2005)

ahahaha, mais c'est pas vrai mais il pense qu'à ça !


----------



## DanielP004 (26 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux garder ta bouteille de cidre pour inaugurer ton nouveau foyer.
J'ai bien aimé ton lien Apple-cidre cependant.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

héhéh, c'était même pas voulu, c'était un lien Rennes-Bretagne-cidre, mais c'est vrai que ça coule de source le lien Apple-cidre.


----------

